# Can't center chandelier with my foyer window



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Just get the framers to move the triple beam.

Are you a licenced electrician? 

If you're the homeowner: diychatroom.com

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

First World problems. Damn life be rough.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Strap the ceiling. That will be $500 please.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Notch the triple beam to fit the box that will support the fixture weight your considering. Lag it in as required.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The framer put that triple there just because he thought you were going to want a row of high hats there. That’s how they operate. There’s no reason for it to be there. 

You can learn a lot about your framer just by looking at his saw horses. If they look like a bird wouldn’t even land on them, your in trouble. Double trouble if he’s wearing sweatpants.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You need to be creative.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Based on those atrocious cable runs I can see in the background, you're not an electrician. I mean, that's obvious because an electrician wouldn't be asking what you're asking on this forum. He would have already talked it over with the framers or GC building the house, and made something happen.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Framers do that sometimes to piss off the Electrician


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> The framer put that triple there just because he thought you were going to want a row of high hats there. That’s how they operate. There’s no reason for it to be there.
> 
> You can learn a lot about your framer just by looking at his saw horses. If they look like a bird wouldn’t even land on them, your in trouble. Double trouble if he’s wearing sweatpants.


Maybe the place is infested with trunk slammers. :surprise:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Bird dog said:


> Maybe the place is infested with trunk slammers. :surprise:


Is there a place that isn't?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

do the terms structural and non structural mean anything to you ?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

catsparky1 said:


> do the terms *professional* and *non*-*professional* mean anything to you ?


fify


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisfc923 said:


> I'm going nuts trying to figure out
> why I didn't read the sign up agreement to fill out my profile and list my general location and my electrically related profession- but alas! I also didn't read the fact that *this site is for electrical professionals only* and now everyone here is mocking me because I don't read the rules prior to clicking through.


Agreed and VERY well said! Now you can READ above to the links to the DIY site that will have people there to offer their advice and opinions- don't worry there are professionals on there as well. Such as carpenters and electricians.

Don't forget to fill out your profile there as they would more than likely need to know a general location for the local regulations from your area.

For example, since there are members from around the WORLD- (read as outside the US- I.E. Australiastan and Canuckistan) that would possibly give you advice that would be against you local codes and regulations.

My apologies if I am typing to fast for you to read, I am from Canada (look up :clap: waaaaaay up, yep that's me looking down waving to you right now, from Ontario!) 

And if I gave you code regulations from Canada, your microwave would turn backwards and over cook your hotdogs- that wouldn't be good now, would it? You see, we use ethically sourced, gluten free electrons to power our ice homes- and if you accidentally wired things the way we do up here in our igloos- well lets just say it wouldn't be conducive to your electric bill. :wink::wink:

Anyways, you have a fantastic day and check out the DIY site.
:vs_cool: <---- and don't worry about that emoticon- I left my good toque at my side igloo.

Cheers! :vs_cocktail:


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

D.I.Y site is the place for you. Some members here are ignorant.
List the lift you want to use like Aladdin, weight of chandelier, structural purpose of triple joists and more detail. There are ways to make this work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Notch the triple beam to fit the box that will support the fixture weight your considering. Lag it in as required.





HertzHound said:


> The framer put that triple there just because he thought you were going to want a row of high hats there. That’s how they operate. There’s no reason for it to be there.
> 
> You can learn a lot about your framer just by looking at his saw horses. If they look like a bird wouldn’t even land on them, your in trouble. Double trouble if he’s wearing sweatpants.


I think he tripled up that joist in anticipation of some maverick electrician notching a beam to hang a chandelier.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

splatz said:


> I think he tripled up that joist in anticipation of some maverick electrician notching a beam to hang a chandelier.


I would just use a Fan Rated Pan box, 4' round, 1/2" deep.
The building inspector would not allow a notch on the underside. The problem is the lift kit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NoBot said:


> I would just use a Fan Rated Pan box, 4' round, 1/2" deep.
> The building inspector would not allow a notch on the underside. The problem is the lift kit.


Chandeliers and chain-hung fixtures don't always work so well with pancake boxes since there is less than 1/2" of space behind the strap, threaded tube, and nut to get the wire thru. Plus, how do you get the cable into the back of the 4" pancake box if it's centered on the 4.5" beam? You'd have to notch something.



NoBot said:


> D.I.Y site is the place for you. Some members here are ignorant.


You should watch your whore mouth, noob.


----------



## chrisfc923 (Nov 11, 2019)

NoBot said:


> D.I.Y site is the place for you. Some members here are ignorant.
> List the lift you want to use like Aladdin, weight of chandelier, structural purpose of triple joists and more detail. There are ways to make this work.


sorry guys, I didn't realize this site was for electricians only. I was googling the issue and this forum came up. :sad: I'm the homeowner. That being said it was looking at the aladdin unit, chandelier is 90lbs, and the triple joists is bearing for the ridge on the roof.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

HackWork said:


> You should watch your whore mouth, noob.


Thanks for the proof


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Y'know guys if you were as welcoming to HOs & DIYers, there would be no problems. Of course the mods would be horrified at the carnage, but, you snooze you lose.:wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NoBot said:


> Thanks for the proof


The proof that you need to shut your whore mouth?


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

HackWork said:


> The proof that you need to shut your whore mouth?


Everyday is Saturday, when you are a Whore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NoBot said:


> Everyday is Saturday, when you are a Whore.


Now you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

This is a situation that is outside the expertise of framers (or home builders) or electricians. Hire a local structural engineer to provide modified plans and that way you know that what he proposes is not going to fail in the future. 

Good idea to spec out the motor in advance and have its dimensions available for the engineer. Some are controlled with a wireles remote but you still need to get a dedicated circuit leg to the motor. 

As Yogi Berra is reported to have said it is not what you know but what you know that ain't so that gets you into trouble. You thought you could be the general with building your house and you are not alone in thinking you could learn on the job and all would be well.


----------

